# I used Tear Mender for one day



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

I don't know if it was coincidence, but we only had her ears glued for one day and it somehow did the trick!







I've waited two weeks or so to post this so I didn't jinx it! She is still teething so who knows... anyway, here is our success story.

Riley's 5 months old and I had posted a topic about being afraid the crate had messed up her ear. She had the most glorious ears, but one day her right ear got bent towards the outside and never came back up. She looked like there was a very strong wind blowing where ever she was! 










We glued her ears one night with Tear Mender- here she is with her TeePee









However, we went in the pool the next day and the glue came undone (we had some ROUGH play, ha). BUT it seemed to work! They are a little crooked but they are still UP! (not bent!)


















Maybe I jinxed myself because she is still teething, but i am happy to send my tear mender to another GSD owner looking for a little help! (PM me) we obviously barely used any!!


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

All the fuzz on the ears makes them heavier. You might wwant to shave the backs of the ears to help them stand.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GS MomAll the fuzz on the ears makes them heavier. You might wwant to shave the backs of the ears to help them stand.










I don't think I'd shave her ears just to make them stand up. I am happy with them already, and I love all that ear fuzz... I think its a success if you ask me. (the bad ear was clearly "bent" and is now straighter than the other one)


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

Jasper's ears didn't stand until about 12 months (well past what people say isn't possible after a certain time). 

I used Tearmender, it took 4 seperate occasions to make it work.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

The extra fuzz at this age adds alot of weight to the ears. You would just clip the excess off , not shave it completely bald - it will grow back. I would certainly try this before I glued the ears again. The glue can irritate the skin and if you continue to glue them together you could end up with a dog that looks like this:


----------

